# Is my Oris watch fake?



## Acottone (Jan 6, 2018)

I bought this recently and didnt think it was fake as it had a see through back case but i saw a video online of a fake panerai with a see thorugh back. I looked up fake oris movements and they look similar to mine. I bought it off ebay and the seller seemed nice selling an omega watch as well for 1600 with box and papers so i thought they must be genuine. I asked and he assured me it was real and I could return if found to be fake. I cant compare mine to one online as i cant seem to find a picture of the movement from my exact watch. But I do know there are fake mechanical movements people can recognise. So do you think my watch is fake ive attached some pictures I took and the ebay page I bought it from and a link to the oris website of this watch. i'll try add the links in a comment because i dont have enough posts.


Sorry my pictures arent good the strap doesnt go straight. the number on the actual movement is 733 26 JEV and on the stainless steel around the movement 26-47820 not sure if these mean anything i tried a serial number checker and nothing came up.


----------



## Acottone (Jan 6, 2018)

i cant post the ebay link if ur in the UK then just search oris and sold listings 300 - 400 price range and recent I bought on the 28th dec 2017 the ebay title is: Oris Artelier Date Men's Automatic Watch and the link to the oris website for the watch is on the description of the ebay item


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks real to me. 

The movement looks like a Selitta SW200, a Swiss clone of the ETA-2824. The Chinese also clone the 2824.


----------



## Acottone (Jan 6, 2018)

Also really sorry to take up your time if anyone bothers helping I really appreciate it thank you


----------



## Acottone (Jan 6, 2018)

if its a swiss clone that means it fake though? Also oris is only written once in big below the red bit


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks like a real sellita movement to me. What makes you think it's fake or are you just the type that tends to worry?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No, not fake. 

Selitta are used by many Swiss watchmakers, Eterna, Mondaine, Oris, etc.

Selitta used to be contracted by ETA to actually make ETA branded 2824 for ETA


----------



## Acottone (Jan 6, 2018)

oh i just realised when you said swiss clone you meant the selita just copied the eta but isnt actually fake its an actual movement. Thanks for your help I was pretty happy with the watch but out of nowhere today I started worrying that it was fake


----------



## Acottone (Jan 6, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oris-Art...650486?hash=item3d54428476:g:g~4AAOSwHNxaKUMY

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-artelier-date/01-733-7591-4054-07-5-21-71fc

I made enough posts to post links if you want clearer images I feel content that the watch is real now though I got a super good deal at 310


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Real


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks real enough to me.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Acottone said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oris-Art...650486?hash=item3d54428476:g:g~4AAOSwHNxaKUMY
> 
> https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-artelier-date/01-733-7591-4054-07-5-21-71fc
> 
> I made enough posts to post links if you want clearer images I feel content that the watch is real now though I got a super good deal at 310


Good buy. Caseback looks just like mine. Sellita 200 movement with modified Oris red rotor.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

It really is sad that Oris has become such a target for fakes.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks authentic. No need to worry on this one


----------



## Henry Horology (Jan 28, 2015)

looks legit


----------

